# Formularfelder deaktivieren



## explose (29. Jul 2009)

Huhu,

ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich möchte ein Formular erstellen.
Bei diesem Formular gibt es quasi zwei Hälften, füllt man die eine aus, kann / soll die andere nicht mehr ausgefüllt werden.

Das Ganze soll über einen Button oder Radio Button gesteuert werden, wo der User sagt: "Ich will Hälfte Eins ausfüllen" oder "Ich will Hälfte zwei ausfüllen" Beides zusammen soll nicht möglich sein.

So wie ich nun gelesen habe, ist dies nur über Java möglich, ein Script dass die Felder deaktiviert / blockt. 

Sowie dieses hier:




```
<html>
<head>
<title>...</title>
</head>
<body onload="lockIt(_T)">

...

<form name="frmForm">

<input type="text" name="ovfunktion" onfocus="if (isDis())blur();">
<br><br><br>
           
<input type=hidden name="lck" value="unlocked">
Ja<input type=radio value="1" onclick="lockIt(_F)" name="ovvorstand">
 
Nein<input type=radio value="0" checked onclick="lockIt(_T)"  name="ovvorstand">

</form>

<script>
var _T = "locked";
var _F = "unlocked";
function lockIt(_P) {
  var _L = document.frmForm.lck.value;
  if (_L==_P) return;
  document.frmForm.ovfunktion.disabled=(document.frmForm.lck.value=(_L==_F)?_T:_F)==_T;
 
}
function isDis() { return (document.frmForm.lck.value==_T); }
</script>

</body>
</html>
```
 

Soweit so gut...also mit einem Feld funktioniert das. Mein Problem: Ich brauche es für mehrere Felder aufeinmal und es soll entweder nur die eine oder nur die andere Gruppe freigeschaltet werden.

Und da ich ein absoluter Java Noob bin, weiss ich net wie....vielleicht könnt ihr mir hier ja weiterhelfen 


Mein Formular sieht quasi später so aus:




```
<div class="gruppe_eins">
GRUPPE 1
<input type="text" name="holz_vk" />
<input type="text" name="holz_spanne">
<input type="text" name="holz_roherloes">
</div>

<div class="gruppe_zwei">
<input type="text" name="eisenwaren_vk" />
<input type="text" name="eisenwaren_spanne">
<input type="text" name="eisenwaren_roherloes">
</div>
```

Ich hoffe ich habe es verständlich erklärt und mir kann hier jemand weiterhelfen, wie ich das vorhandene Script erweiteren kann oder wo ich evtl was passendes finde.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.:-D


----------



## Illuvatar (29. Jul 2009)

Was du suchst, ist nicht Java sondern JavaScript.

http://www.java-forum.org/java-faq-beitraege/5566-java-ist-nicht-javascript.html

Verschoben.


----------



## explose (29. Jul 2009)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:


> Was du suchst, ist nicht Java sondern JavaScript.
> 
> http://www.java-forum.org/java-faq-beitraege/5566-java-ist-nicht-javascript.html
> 
> Verschoben.


oh sorry :autsch:
dann kann das hier geschlossen werden...ich habe im java SCRIPT forum mal nachgefragt und schon ne antwort bekommen.

trotzdem danke und sorry für die mühen^^


----------

